# Shooting board



## wingate_52

My new sloping shooting board. Both 90 and 45 degrees planed really crisply.


----------



## CharlieM1958

Very nice. I've got one of these on my to-do list.


----------



## Dcase

Did you paint the ramp black or was the piece like that before? If you did paint it I assume its because it helps with friction and maybe cleaning? I know the ramp on mine gets gunk on it from the planes.

Also,I don't know if I fully understand the advantage of a sloped board. I see yours is sloped so whats the advantage? I see a lot of them like that. Mine are all flat.


----------



## wingate_52

The plastic ramp are 2 pieces of black Tufnal plastic, very slippy, very hard. There is a vertical piece of Tufnal that the sole of the plane bears against. They are recycled drawing board T-squares, we have gone CAD CAM. A slope allows the plane to give a shear cut and uses a little more of the plane blade spreading wear and tear.


----------



## BillWhite

This tech is new to me. Never heard of sloping an s'board. Cool idea, and I'd like to see a better description about the build-out.
Show us more.
Bill


----------



## Rogerdat

Looks great. I've been thinking of making one myself. Hope you don't mind if I use some of your design. Great job!


----------



## Dusty56

Very nice …I'd like some more pics and details as well .Thank you : )


----------



## Letorix

Dumb question, but I assume the fences are sacrificial? Do they require maintenance?


----------



## wingate_52

They are sacrificial, but so far they have not lost any length, which can be adjusted by loosening moving the fence along and tightening the screws which go into either T-nuts in the 90 degree fence of coarse threaded fittings in the 45 degree fence. I have chamfered the rear of the 90 degree fence slightly to reduce break off and so far everything is crisp.


----------



## cellophane

Nice stuff!


----------



## wingate_52

I have just made a companion shooting board for planing the long end grain for mitred boxes, rather than make a Donkeys Ear. Photos to come.


----------



## donwilwol

I need to build a couple. I almost started one this morning but time got away from me. Soon.


----------



## BillWhite

Very well done. Can we have details as to dimensions?
Bill


----------



## wingate_52

Never mind the dimensions, just make it up as you go. The small running strip next to the edge of the ramp is the secret to its success. the plane ramp now has an adjustable fence, foolproof. Or so I thought, so I built another one for wide mitres as used in box construction.







http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Shooting%20Board/PICT0361.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## wingate_52

Never mind the dimensions, just make it up as you go. The small running strip next to the edge of the ramp is the secret to its success. the plane ramp now has an adjustable fence, foolproof. Or so I thought, so I built another one for wide mitres as used in box construction.


----------



## wingate_52

Not good at this picture insertion . Close up of shooting with fence on right and running strip on left with the plane sandwiched between them.


----------



## wingate_52

Can you see where I have relieved the vertical running strip to clear the wood support?


----------



## wingate_52

Photo of MK.2 shooting board in use.


----------



## wingate_52




----------



## wingate_52

Then two of my colleagues constructivly criticised the device. NOT AS SMOOTH AS YOUR OTHER ONE. So I made a third, bigge clearancer, used a bigger plane as the shooting plane for more mass. More tufnol runners for extra smoothness. So much better. Add a bit of wax to the runway, grind the blade really flat. Perfect.


----------



## wingate_52

More


----------



## wingate_52

Last one.


----------



## s_grifter

Nice shooting boards.
I made a plane one the other week for my now Lie Neilsen shooting board plane.
I really like the one you have came up with for the miters. It is one of the better designs I have seen.


----------



## wingate_52

This just goes on and on. Here are some photos of the latest Sloping Shooting board, to be used with my No. 5 1/2 plane with a Smoothcut blade and Quangsheng chipbreaker. The closeup shows the vertical plastic running strip which the planes sole bears against. The extra weight of the plane and quality of the blade combo make a difference. The 5 1/2 plane will be set up just for the 2 newshooting boards.


----------



## wingate_52

!http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Shooting%20Board/PICT0400.jpg!


----------



## wingate_52




----------



## JGM0658

Great idea for the 45º cut….I am stealing it….


----------



## helluvawreck

I appreciate this post because I need to build one of these for my shop. You presentation is very good.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## wingate_52

I have used Tufnol plastic, it is hardwearing and stiff. The track could be done in UMPHW or whatever it is called. I have a piece that I bought for the shooting board, but I could not resist using the old drawing board T-squares.


----------



## donwilwol

Making a set of these is high on my list. Thanks for the information. It's going to be extremely handy.


----------



## langski93

Wingate, Nice job on the ramped shooting board. I just completed mine last week and I calculated slope and fence distance using a 5 1/2 plane. I used a piece of Lexan covered in that ultra high density plastic tape for the offset and used the same tape to line the ramp itself. Very slick, on wide stock its like using a deli slicer. I built a sloped ramp attachment for the wide stock and seperate 45 degree gauge for end cuts. *Here's a warning.* I left my plane at the top of the ramp in anticipation of using it in just a moment, and while I was working at the end of the bench there was enough vibration to send the plane down the ramp. Luckily the movement caught my eye and I made a diving catch just before it was to go over the edge of the bench. The worse part is that I have done this twice now. I am meaning to put a stop block at the end of the base which goes beyond the ramp and roughly to the edge of my bench. It would be more tidy to put the stop block at the end of the ramp, but on mine I need space for the plane to overshoot the fence or I would jam the toe of the plane into the stock block. Just thought you might be interested.


----------



## wingate_52

Slippery slopes! This is a far better and quieter way to achieve accurate and quality faces and joints. I am really pleased with my 4. 2 for school and the newer 2 for my home workshop. I started to make a shooting handle for the 5 1/2 today, just like the horrible ply thing above. It saves cutting off or crushing the thumb, directs the plane against the running strip and against the wood to be cut. These are nothing like the shooting boards I used in the late '60's


----------

